# ISO microchip scanning question



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Ok, I bought ISO compliant microchips for the 2 bozo's online, and placed them myself at home (HomeAgain 15 digit chips, 134 Hz scanning). This does not take a rocket scientist to do, apparently, because I managed. So I took them down to the shelter today to have them scanned, I wanted to make sure they were placed right and matched.

Well, their first scanner didn't pick up anything. Of course I'm thinking "Good lord did I screw it up?!" but no, they had a 2nd scanner that read them perfectly the first time (yes they are placed right and work, yay me). 

Has anyone else had an ISO microchipped dog scanned? Did you have problems like I did? I'm guessing the first scanner was a standard US chip (9-10 digit) scanner and that's why it didn't pick them up. But it makes me wonder, if I lose these two bozo's will they find their chips so I can go collect them?

On a side note, we have a nice humane society here!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

If you know the model # of the scanner then the specification will tell you if it can read multiple frequencies or not. Pretty straight forward.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> If you know the model # of the scanner then the specification will tell you if it can read multiple frequencies or not. Pretty straight forward.


Apparently not. When I asked if they'd scan them I told them specifically it was an ISO type chip, he said their regular scanner should pick it up...it didn't. He had to go break out one (and put batteries in it) and that one scanned just fine, but their regular loop style one didn't even detect there was a chip at all, and the loop style one was a HomeAgain scanner. These are ISO compliant HomeAgain chips.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Do you have the model # of the scanner that did not read? If not then it will be the first thing to check.


----------



## Sheena Tarrant (Sep 21, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> But it makes me wonder, if I lose these two bozo's will they find their chips so I can go collect them?


Not necessarily, which is part of the issue with microchips in the US. Not all of the readers out there can pick up the 15 digit 'ISO' chips, but if you're taking your dogs internationally, you frequently need those chips. Bit of a pain.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I've chipped most of my pets in the last 15 years, but it seems every time I do, it's a different company's chip. Makes me wonder if I do lose an animal, first, will they be able to read the chip, and second, if they can read it, will they be able to access the information that will get the animal back to me.

About 15 years ago (I know, a long time ago) our dog escaped and was missing in the city for a number of days. We were frantic. She was finally turned into the shelter we had adopted her from. They couldn't get a read on her chip. The chip they implanted. Yeah, we got her back, but not because of the chip, but because we went to the shelter until we found her.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Sheena Tarrant said:


> Not necessarily, which is part of the issue with microchips in the US. Not all of the readers out there can pick up the 15 digit 'ISO' chips, but if you're taking your dogs internationally, you frequently need those chips. Bit of a pain.


Yeah that's exactly why I got the 15 digit chips, because we're leaving the US for a couple of years and it was a requirement for import. But I still have about 2 months left here and one of my dogs is an idiot. 

From what I read, the US is supposedly switching over to the 15 digit chips, but my vet still only carries the 10 digit chips. Though it might be true, the place I ordered these only had 15 digit chips in the major brands. 

This whole process is a pain in the royal ass.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> Do you have the model # of the scanner that did not read? If not then it will be the first thing to check.


I don't, I can call and ask them on Monday though.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

We carry a 15 digit ISO chip called ResQ.
I only ever use the ResQ scanner so I'm not sure if the older ones we have will read these chips. I'll have to take one of the dogs in and see. On the other hand, we have had no problems with the ResQ scanner reading non-ISO chips.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Alison Grubb said:


> We carry a 15 digit ISO chip called ResQ.
> I only ever use the ResQ scanner so I'm not sure if the older ones we have will read these chips. I'll have to take one of the dogs in and see. On the other hand, we have had no problems with the ResQ scanner reading non-ISO chips.


If you have another scanner like the HomeAgain one, try it on an ISO chip. That's what they tried first (and the 15 digit ISO chip I have is made by HomeAgain) and that's the one that didn't pick it up.
From what someone told me on another forum was that they started carrying the 15 digit chips at their vet office and had to get a new scanner or upgrade or something.

I'm just wondering because before I leave the US I'm driving home to Arizona. Idiot dog jumped out my car window on Saturday into traffic (crates won't fit in my car at all, it's small) and made me chase him down. Granted he'll be crated for the drive to AZ because my mom's bringing up the truck to get me since my car will be shipped before then, but I don't want to lose him at a BFE rest area or something and not be able to retrieve him if he slips his collar. His collar has regular tags and a chip tag, but if he wants to he can get out of the collar. Hell I might just bring the prong along with me for this trip.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Ashley,

There are two types of micro chips, 10 digit ones from Home Again and Avid that are read at 125 KHz and 15 digit ISO compliant international standard that are read at 134 KHz. I AVID chipped two Dobermann puppies that were sent to Spain 6 years ago and they had to be rechipped cause the ISO scanner could not read them. Banfield Hospital started sellinng ISO chips BUT most of the shelter readers were old style
125 KHz and couldn't read them. The push is for everyone to use ISO chips (International Std) and to have readers capable of reading both frequencies.
Once you get to Europe you should be good, since I don't think they've ever used anything but ISO/134Khz chips and all their readers should be ISO compliant. IF your dog gets lost in the next two months then you have to hope the shelter has a newer reader


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I'm just wondering because before I leave the US I'm driving home to Arizona. Idiot dog jumped out my car window on Saturday into traffic (crates won't fit in my car at all, it's small) and made me chase him down. Granted he'll be crated for the drive to AZ because my mom's bringing up the truck to get me since my car will be shipped before then, but I don't want to lose him at a BFE rest area or something and not be able to retrieve him if he slips his collar. His collar has regular tags and a chip tag, but if he wants to he can get out of the collar. Hell I might just bring the prong along with me for this trip.


Just use a choke chain or well-fitted martingale collar on him, and maybe tether him in the car so he can't bolt out as soon as you open the door. Problem solved. I groom several escape artists and runners, haven't lost any yet


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Easier said than done...3 kids and 2 dogs to make the 800 mile trip home to AZ, lol. I'm seriously considering making them ride in the bed of the truck in their crates so he can't escape, just going to have to hope it doesn't pour rain on them. 

Oh and Thomas, HomeAgain is making the 15 digit compliant ones now, those are the ones I bought online.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Easier said than done...3 kids and 2 dogs to make the 800 mile trip home to AZ, lol. I'm seriously considering making them ride in the bed of the truck in their crates so he can't escape, just going to have to hope it doesn't pour rain on them.
> 
> Oh and Thomas, HomeAgain is making the 15 digit compliant ones now, those are the ones I bought online.


Don't worry the kids will be fine. A little rain never hurt nobody, you can even throw some bubble bath on 'em to save time. Just make sure their crates are securely fastened... :lol: 8-[:-$:-#

Seriously, good to know about the new HomeAgain chips, I need the 15digit ISO type chip to ship a puppy so I've been reading up on the available options. I'll google them to see where I can get a good deal. Thanks.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

The HomeAgain scanner that we have at the clinic DOES read ISO microchips.
It is equipped to read microchips on three different waves or whatever, and it is at least a few years old.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> Don't worry the kids will be fine. A little rain never hurt nobody, you can even throw some bubble bath on 'em to save time. Just make sure their crates are securely fastened... :lol: 8-[:-$:-#
> 
> Seriously, good to know about the new HomeAgain chips, I need the 15digit ISO type chip to ship a puppy so I've been reading up on the available options. I'll google them to see where I can get a good deal. Thanks.


I'll save you some time 

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=2e87c336-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5

These are the ones I bought.



> Requires a Universal World Scanner to read these chips.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Seriously, good to know about the new HomeAgain chips, I need the 15digit ISO type chip to ship a puppy so I've been reading up on the available options. I'll google them to see where I can get a good deal. Thanks.


Hey Anna, I just put the Home Again Chip in my dog today. They have it at Overland Pet Clinic On the corner of Overland and Palms. I did a walk in and paid $60 and was in and out in 10 minutes.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I chipped 2 dogs myself, cost me $64 with the HomeAgain enrollment. The chips are about $17 each.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Christopher Smith said:


> Hey Anna, I just put the Home Again Chip in my dog today. They have it at Overland Pet Clinic On the corner of Overland and Palms. I did a walk in and paid $60 and was in and out in 10 minutes.


Heyyy, that's my local vet, nice! :lol: I'll call and see which chips they use, last time I had a couple birds done they charged $45 each and used the other kind of HomeAgain chip, more often used in the usa. 125KHZ or something like that, and 9 or 10 digit code I think? I may be wrong - It was a few years ago... Thanks!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I'll save you some time
> 
> http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=2e87c336-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5
> 
> These are the ones I bought.


 
Thanks, that's a good price!


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Heyyy, that's my local vet, nice! :lol: I'll call and see which chips they use, last time I had a couple birds done they charged $45 each and used the other kind of HomeAgain chip, more often used in the usa. 125KHZ or something like that, and 9 or 10 digit code I think? I may be wrong - It was a few years ago... Thanks!


Mine is the 15 digit, but I had to ask for it.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I'll save you some time
> 
> http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=2e87c336-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5
> 
> These are the ones I bought.


 
Just an FYI for anyone else reading this. This is the exact chip I bought online. What I actually received was the HomeAgain 10 digit chip, not sure what frequency, but NOT the 15 digit ISO type as described. I even called to make sure I'd be getting the correct chip, and was reassured that it was the 15 digit 134.2 KHZ - but that was not the case. I will attempt to call them Monday to resolve this issue and will report back. This sucks.

If they fail to come up with the correct chip, it's off to the vet and fork over the $$ to get the right one installed.

Ashley, please check the code of your chips and make sure you got the correct ones...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

They must have sent you the wrong one because mine are:


 985121005507665 and 
 985121004721386 



Looks like 15 digits to me and scanned with all 15 digits, which I confirmed against the paper they gave me. I did check that it was 15 digits before inserting them too. I think they might have sent you the wrong one by accident - what does the paperwork that comes with it say? If it only shows 10 digits on the paperwork, then they sent you the wrong ones. 
The link I gave is where I ordered mine, and they were correct.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> They must have sent you the wrong one because mine are:
> 
> 
> 985121005507665 and
> ...


Yeah, you got the right ones. Mine has a 10 digit code on the labels and on the tag that comes with it, so it's definitelly not what I need. The item number on the receipt is the same as what I ordered online, and the pic with the description online is of the 15 digit chip... I'm hoping they can exchange mine for the right one.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Did you order yours from the same place, Country Vet supply? If not, see if you can return the 10 digit ones for your money back, and order from them, they've always had good customer service and if they make a mistake I usually end up getting the replacement without returning the original mistake.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Did you order yours from the same place, Country Vet supply? If not, see if you can return the 10 digit ones for your money back, and order from them, they've always had good customer service and if they make a mistake I usually end up getting the replacement without returning the original mistake.


Yup, ordered the exact one you linked to. I didn't see any listing for other kinds of chips... I'll be calling them.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah give them a call on that, we've used Country Vet for years with the horses and they're good about fixing mistakes.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Anna Kasho said:


> Yeah, you got the right ones. Mine has a 10 digit code on the labels and on the tag that comes with it, so it's definitelly not what I need. The item number on the receipt is the same as what I ordered online, and the pic with the description online is of the 15 digit chip... I'm hoping they can exchange mine for the right one.


Anna,

Have you scanned the actual chip or are you just going by the 10 digit code on the labels? Maybe they don't put the entire 15 digit number on the label?


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

The number on the outside of the package is the same as the one on the chip.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> The number on the outside of the package is the same as the one on the chip.


They're supposed to be but it wouldn't hurt to scan the actual chip and see if it matches the label and if it's a 10 digit/125Khz chip?


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Not to derail the subject but if training for IPO/SchH the placement of the chip is important as stick hits can (and will) shatter them.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> Not to derail the subject but if training for IPO/SchH the placement of the chip is important as stick hits can (and will) shatter them.



You gotta footnote that one. Where did you hear that?


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> You gotta footnote that one. Where did you hear that?


Yo mama lol.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sounded like a fair question to me.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Nope, my mom dosen't fall for stupid shit like that

But I did hear that your mama is so stupid she thinks taco bell is a Mexican phone company.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Sounded like a fair question to me.


If it was then I missed it! A local breeder/trainer/competitor has experienced chips breaking during training based on placement.


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Never heard about breaking, all Dutch pups are chipped at one side, but they tend to travel, Ace his chip moved to his front.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> If it was then I missed it! A local breeder/trainer/competitor has experienced chips breaking during training based on placement.


How does he know that they broke? How does he know that the stick broke the chip? How many times has this happen to the local breeder/trainer/competitor?


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> How does he know that they broke? How does he know that the stick broke the chip? How many times has this happen to the local breeder/trainer/competitor?


From what I remember the scanner stopped reading. That dog was microchipped again higher in the withers. This location kept the chip in the same position as time wore on. Theory is that lower placement makes chip migration easier and they get in the stick hit zone. From here it is a probability game, first the impact actually gets transmitted to the chip and second the impact exceeds the impact requirement of the chip packaging. I trust the breeder plus they typically have more data points as compared to a consumer (more dogs). Only way to find out for sure would be to,

1. Call myth busters using the free long distance card from Taco Bell
2. Let them dig up the impact rating of the chip
3. Calculate the force from a typical stick hit
4. Run the experiment

I just asked vet to inject a bit higher on the withers!


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Now don't you feel better being all civilized and shit? 

The reason I'm dubious about your claim is because these chips were originally used in cattle and are implanted in the ear. That ear placement, in cattle, is far more vunerable to impact than the withers of a schutzhund dog. Also I doubt that a shattered chip has ever been recoverd to prove that it shattered. Migration is much more probable a cause for not getting a reading. 

But it was a really cute story. Thanks for sharing, it was fun. :smile:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Now don't you feel better being all civilized and shit?
> 
> The reason I'm dubious about your claim is because these chips were originally used in cattle and are implanted in the ear. That ear placement, in cattle, is far more vunerable to impact than the withers of a schutzhund dog. Also I doubt that a shattered chip has ever been recoverd to prove that it shattered. Migration is much more probable a cause for not getting a reading.
> 
> But it was a really cute story. Thanks for sharing, it was fun. :smile:


I don't buy it either for these reasons:

A. Have you ever looked at a microchip? It's got some rubberized shit coating it. I took one out of the syringe and played with it before I placed it, I'm curious like that. 

B. Placement is at the shoulder blades/base of the neck - the skin is thick there and since it's a SubQ injection it's sitting with all that muscle and almost between the shoulder blades.

I agree with the above. Much more likely that it migrated, even though they have barbs that are supposed to help stop migration, it still happens, and occasionally a animal will expel the chip as a foreign object as well, though from what I understand, that's pretty rare.

They also chip horses:
Now explain to me, if it can be implanted in a 1000+ lb animal, that kicks each other, bites each other, and are generally rough, I think a stick on a dog is a joke. How hard are we hitting the dog here>?!

http://www.microchipidequine.com/answers.html

*



Where is the chip implanted? Can it be removed?

Click to expand...

*


> The chip goes into the nuchal ligament just below the mane about half way between the poll and withers on the left side. It cannot be removed without general anesthesia and surgery.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Now don't you feel better being all civilized and shit?
> 
> The reason I'm dubious about your claim is because these chips were originally used in cattle and are implanted in the ear. That ear placement, in cattle, is far more vunerable to impact than the withers of a schutzhund dog. Also I doubt that a shattered chip has ever been recoverd to prove that it shattered. Migration is much more probable a cause for not getting a reading.
> 
> But it was a really cute story. Thanks for sharing, it was fun. :smile:


I still say yo mama cause it's genetic, not your fault. lol.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I don't buy it either for these reasons:
> 
> A. Have you ever looked at a microchip? It's got some rubberized shit coating it. I took one out of the syringe and played with it before I placed it, I'm curious like that.
> 
> ...


*

Perfectly fine to disagree but the reasons are not solid. To me it is a possible scenario as I have experience in semiconductor technology and packaging + failure modes in RFID.*


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Back it up with a statistic that every 1 in say 10,000 chips will malfunction due to damage and I might buy it. However, I imagine that 1/10,000 is probably a close bet on how many malfunction due to trauma.

You have nothing but anecdotal evidence to back up your side, so while I'll continue to disagree with you, my reasons are more solid than your anecdotal ones. Give me proof and I'll admit I'm wrong no problem


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow you are very serious about this arn't you? This is a good thing! The fail rate for RFID chips is measured in DPPM (defective parts per million). The current OOB fail rate is of the order of 1000DPPM (or 0.1%), field fail rates are not very well documented but a safe estimate based on the technology node is 100-200DPPM (.01 -.02%).


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

You guys sure do take your chips serious .


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> Wow you are very serious about this arn't you? This is a good thing! The fail rate for RFID chips is measured in DPPM (defective parts per million). The current OOB fail rate is of the order of 1000DPPM (or 0.1%), field fail rates are not very well documented but a safe estimate based on the technology node is 100-200DPPM (.01 -.02%).


I thought your statement was that stick hits were causing micro chips to fail (be damaged)? Nothing to do with the overall fail rate due to defects and other causes. I still see NO evidence to prove your claim that stick hits are damaging/destroying implanted micro chips.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I thought your statement was that stick hits were causing micro chips to fail (be damaged)? Nothing to do with the overall fail rate due to defects and other causes. I still see NO evidence to prove your claim that stick hits are damaging/destroying implanted micro chips.


^ Exactly. I have no doubt they fail sometimes, everything has some kind of problem. I just find the idea of hitting a dog with a stick being the damaging factor rather interesting - although anecdotal. Giving statistics on what it's damage rate is is fine, if the product is defective. So, are you saying that if the .1% of defective products are hit with a stick they can be damaged? So if one chip in every 1000 is potentially defective and can be damaged with a SchH type stick...I think I'm comfortable taking that risk.

Damn right I'm "serious" about it. If you're going to trust into a piece of technology to help you find a lost pet, you better be confident that it works or it's a useless product and therefore a waste of money. 

Besides, do a google search on "damaged pet microchip" - I found nothing to support your evidence, but plenty to say they "cannot be damaged". Usually, you'll find quite the opposite, horror stories of how "My dog did this and his microchip doesn't work anymore" as opposed to...well nothing to support it. 

example: http://www.antichips.com/faq/html/faq-section06.html

Horror stories on chips that have caused damage (in horses), migrated, caused infection, but not damaged and didn't work.

But hey, I'm headed back to the vet on the 8th, I'll be happy to ask


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow, didn't think this thread would last so long, and how serious people are at chipping.

Know and understand your chipping company before you purchase one through them as well. The chip is only part of the scenario....most of the time you need something official and permanent to mark the dog for identification and insurance purposes however understand the lost pet stuff too, sometimes its not all that great.

Example with one particular company if dog is reported lost on monday and no report has been called in to verify the dog was ever found on day 7 or the following monday, that chip gets purged as if the dog was never chipped! BUT, if you find him day 8, you need to rechip him for the fact his number had been purged and removed from the system. 

Just a little something to look at...the company procedures and timelines for lost animals.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Not my job to prove or disprove, call Mythbusters or run the experiment yourself :roll: 

BTW another thing to check 
http://www.antichips.com/cancer/


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> Not my job to prove or disprove, call Mythbusters or run the experiment yourself :roll:
> 
> BTW another thing to check
> http://www.antichips.com/cancer/


Gotcha now, you're job is to make ridiculous claims based on anecdotal "evidence" and when asked to substantiate your claim.
You want the Mythbusters to bail you out? 

If you put a aluminum foil hat on your dogs head it counter acts the cancer causing agents and creates an invisible barrier around the micro chip that protects it from stick hits AND prevents it from migrating


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Wow, didn't think this thread would last so long, and how serious people are at chipping.
> 
> Know and understand your chipping company before you purchase one through them as well. The chip is only part of the scenario....most of the time you need something official and permanent to mark the dog for identification and insurance purposes however understand the lost pet stuff too, sometimes its not all that great.
> 
> ...


Seriously?,what company is that?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> If you put a aluminum foil hat on your dogs head it counter acts the cancer causing agents and creates an invisible barrier around the micro chip that protects it from stick hits AND prevents it from migrating


Aluminum foil is also very good at keeping the government or aliens from reading your mind, I had an apartment manager (owner's certified CRAZY son),after they took him away for trying to stab a tenant, we peeked in his apartment LOL...it was covered floor to ceiling in foil...not even mylar, just a few hundreds rolls of foil..and we also saw his helmet on the table..weird stuff...

on the other note, I can agree the stats could be there for the chips...that is one out of 10,000.. seems plausible..and also seems like nothing to worry about..the chances of the dog being injured on the drive are probably higher than that..


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Gotcha now, you're job is to make ridiculous claims based on anecdotal "evidence" and when asked to substantiate your claim.
> You want the Mythbusters to bail you out?
> 
> If you put a aluminum foil hat on your dogs head it counter acts the cancer causing agents and creates an invisible barrier around the micro chip that protects it from stick hits AND prevents it from migrating


Whatever floats your boat, or not


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> You guys sure do take your chips serious .


I like fish with mine :razz:.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Wow, didn't think this thread would last so long, and how serious people are at chipping.
> 
> Know and understand your chipping company before you purchase one through them as well. The chip is only part of the scenario....most of the time you need something official and permanent to mark the dog for identification and insurance purposes however understand the lost pet stuff too, sometimes its not all that great.
> 
> ...


Pretty much my thought, I had to have mine chipped for permanent identification. So I picked a well known brand that carried what I wanted. I don't want to get to my destination and have them be like "This dog isn't chipped" - meaning I don't make it through customs.

* HomeAgain provides lost pet medical insurance coverage through PetFirst Healthcare. Your policy covers up to $3,000 (less $50 deductible) for medical treatment for injuries your dog or cat sustains while lost.*

^ that was the selling factor for me. So was:



> Your HomeAgain membership offers complete pet protection for lost and found pets. When your lost cat or dog has traveled over 500 miles away, we will cover up to $500 to fly your pet home.


Granted, this doesn't count outside the US, but I intend on spending more time in the US than abroad anyway.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> Not my job to prove or disprove, call Mythbusters or run the experiment yourself :roll:
> 
> BTW another thing to check
> http://www.antichips.com/cancer/


And you helped prove my point. Look at the BS and horror stories on that site I gave. The OMG this happened because of the microchip...

I won't hold my breath waiting for one that says "i was on the SchH field and the helper hit my dog with the stick and it broke my microchip because it won't scan anymore" - all likelyhood, the unscannable chips have migrated or purged from the body as a foreign object.


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

The Dutch kennelclub told me today that they could also read the 10 digit from the USA.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Neat to know Carmen. The only reason we had to go with a 15 digit chip wasn't for reading issues, but import regulations for the EU.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I'll save you some time
> 
> http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=2e87c336-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5
> 
> These are the ones I bought.





Anna Kasho said:


> Just an FYI for anyone else reading this. This is the exact chip I bought online. What I actually received was the HomeAgain 10 digit chip, not sure what frequency, but NOT the 15 digit ISO type as described. I even called to make sure I'd be getting the correct chip, and was reassured that it was the 15 digit 134.2 KHZ - but that was not the case. I will attempt to call them Monday to resolve this issue and will report back. This sucks.
> 
> If they fail to come up with the correct chip, it's off to the vet and fork over the $$ to get the right one installed.
> 
> Ashley, please check the code of your chips and make sure you got the correct ones...


Just posting an update... All ValleyVet currently have is the 10-digit chips. Their description says 15 digit (as Ashley posted the link above), but they don't have any right now and will not be getting them for another month at least. So 

Customer service was really nice there, BTW, so thumbs up for that. No auto answering machines which I despise, it is so nice when real people answer the phone and actually know what they are talking about and take the time to call you back with an update! So rare these days!

I'll have to have my vet do the 15 digit microchip, I guess. If they charge $60 for this, they are making about $50 profit on a 30 second job...:evil:

Maybe I'll order from someplace else, if the shipping is prompt...


----------



## Niomi Smith (Jan 15, 2010)

I have had the scanner not read a dogs chip more than once (usually because it migrated and they couldn't find it anymore) so I started backing up the chip with a tag that had the chip number engraved on it. This way if the dog is picked up, the chip number is readily available and they can scan the dog to make sure the numbers match if they want. But I figure if the chip fails to scan they have something to go on.

The only thing is the tag could come off and get lost - but we can't win 'em all.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> Just posting an update... All ValleyVet currently have is the 10-digit chips. Their description says 15 digit (as Ashley posted the link above), but they don't have any right now and will not be getting them for another month at least. So
> 
> Customer service was really nice there, BTW, so thumbs up for that. No auto answering machines which I despise, it is so nice when real people answer the phone and actually know what they are talking about and take the time to call you back with an update! So rare these days!
> 
> ...


I skimmed a few of my other vet supply places and they are either sold out or don't carry the 15 digit 

Niomi, I'm doing the same thing. Metal tags with the chip #, a contact number in Germany, the city and unit that my husband belongs to just in case they lose them in transit since I don't have an address or phone number for the first couple of weeks after I get there I'm using their unit and such.


----------

